# First smoke on my new Weber!



## jonny5 (Dec 22, 2018)

... 1 hour in and the ribs are looking decent so far. The Weber is proving excellent, it's easy to maintain temperature, I'm just using one of the charcoal baskets loaded with lumpwood and a couple of hickory chunks plus a water pan and maintaining around 235F fairly consistently. The advice from you chaps regarding a wireless thermometer has proved invaluable! 

5 more hours to go (I'm trying the 3-2-1 method with these ribs), looking forward to tasting the end product.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 22, 2018)

Looking good Jonny. be sure and post your results. 3-2-1 method is one of the best. I use it often.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 22, 2018)

Welcome to the site.  Make sure to post pics of the finished product.  I can't remember when my Weber grates looked that new.  Do some research on The Vortex for your kettle.  Money well spent.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 22, 2018)

Looks like a good start Jonny. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2018)

Nice! Weber Kettles are one of the Holy Grail's of Bar-B-Que. Good choice.
Just remember, if you're lookin, you're not cookin. Keep that dome on for best results.
Looks great so far. You are going to love those ribs.
When I did the 3,2,1, Ribs; The waiting drove me and my dog nuts. He could not understand what was taking so long.
But he loved his rib! As did I! Mine are Fall off the bone delicious!







https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/3-2-1-ribs-on-pictures.272897/


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 22, 2018)

Sonny, just a heads up pork and rib bones splinter easily. May not be the best thing for the pooch to naw on.

Chris


----------



## lemans (Dec 22, 2018)

So 3-2-1 may give you fall off the bone results.. try 3-1-1 for a firmer rib. But anyway they come out will tast great.. first weber.. like tattoos once you start!!!! I have 15.. just saying.. enjoy


----------



## jonny5 (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words! We're getting there... Just sauced them, so only 30 mins to go. Getting hungry!

Photo was taken just after unwrapping and returning to the cooker, they've had 30 mins before saucing. The flash on my phone seems to wash out the colours, must mess with the settings!


----------



## jonny5 (Dec 22, 2018)

Not a bad final product. Very, very tasty! Only criticism I have is the meat doesn't quite come cleanly away from the bone. Is this indicative of needing slightly higher temperatures?

Served with homemade BBQ beans and coleslaw. Definitely beats a takeaway.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 22, 2018)

Very nice, they look good. Did you use any type of rub and if so what kind?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 22, 2018)

Looks like you did good . I like them like that . Nice job .


----------



## jonny5 (Dec 23, 2018)

texomakid said:


> Very nice, they look good. Did you use any type of rub and if so what kind?



Thanks! I made my own rub, ingredients below...

5 tbsp (63g) white sugar
5 tbsp (63g) brown/muscovado sugar
5 tsp (16g) smoked paprika
5 tsp (33g) salt
2 tsp (5g) chilli powder
2 tsp (5g) ground cumin
3 tsp (7g) ground black pepper
3 tsp (9g) garlic powder
3 tsp (10g) onion granules
3 tsp (5g) ground ginger


----------



## homeruk (Jan 10, 2019)

looking real good!
where did you get the ribs from?


----------



## jonny5 (Mar 6, 2019)

Apologies Homeruk, only just saw your post.

Ribs were from Tesco, cost around a fiver per rack. Done a couple more racks since and they're consistently decent. Do need to get to a proper butcher's for the next lot though, to see what the difference in quality is.


----------

